# Topics > Robotics > Museums of robots >  Museum of Science and Industry, Tampa, Florida, USA

## Airicist

Website - mosi.org

youtube.com/MOSITampa

facebook.com/mositampa

twitter.com/mositampa

instagram.com/mosi_tampa

Museum of Science & Industry (Tampa) on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Tampa's Museum of Science & Industry

Uploaded on Apr 3, 2009




> MOSI today is the result of 52 years of growth and maturity reflecting both on the institution and the surrounding community. With a total size of over 400,000 square feet, MOSI is the largest science center in the southeastern United States, and home to the only IMAX® Dome Theatre in the state of Florida. MOSI is a not-for-profit, community-based institution and educational resource that is dedicated to advancing public interest, knowledge, and understanding of science, industry, and technology.

----------


## Airicist

Driverless vehicle, drones and robots - All at MOSI!

Published on Aug 4, 2015




> You can ride in the Meridian Shuttle, an autonomous vehicle that is 100% driverless and electric, while it attempts to pass the standard Florida driver license test. Enjoy MOSI's new Drone Zone where you can fly, drive and dive commercial drones in the air, on land and underwater. Then, step into Idea Zone, MOSI's inventor's studio, where you will be able to code a variety of motion interfacing robots to explore simulated off-world terrains and to navigate mazes. Plan your visit today: http://www.mosi.org/plan-your-visit.aspx

----------

